# What are you gonna do if a rider puts his jacket over your face when you're driving on freeway?



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Just want you to be prepared


----------



## mfamusic (Feb 4, 2015)

Loool sharp left ?


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

I'd email Uber an incident report of what was going on and complete the trip for fear of being 1-starred and deactivated for my 2week rating dropping too low. 

Seriously though...is there a good approach to this? I'd slow down as quickly as possible while trying to slowly veer towards whatever side I was closer to, start flashing my headlights and hit my flashers. Then I may hit the child safety & window locks to keep that bastard in until the police arrive. You do that to me, you aren't getting away.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Uber answer:

"I'd give him my coat so he won't be cold."


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

puber said:


> Just want you to be prepared


What? If this happened. I would slam on my breaks so friggin hard so that rider hits his face into the windshield. Call 911 and contact Uber. Then once the cops arrive press charges and file a civil claim against this rider. This is insane.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Kim Chi said:


> What? If this happened. I would slam on my breaks so friggin hard so that rider hits his face into the windshield. Call 911 and contact Uber. Then once the cops arrive press charges and file a civil claim against this rider. This is insane.


Agreed! Screw the passenger rating system, I would press charges.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

After this happens, within weeks Uber will release it's next promotion.... UberCoatCheck. For $1 the driver will hang your coat in his six foot deep trunk and return it to you as you exit the vehicle. (95% Uber fee charged to the driver on the $1)


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Here's a better scenario that I've posted before:
You pick up a ride in a decent part of town, You notice the name is Chris. He gets in and is not sure of the address and begins to give you turn by turn directions. As you enter the highway and head downtown, you are relived because you figure it will be a decent fare. You notice him playing with his cell phone in the rear view mirror as something in your gut just doesn't feel right. He looks both frightened and unstable. The ride continues for a good twenty minutes and suddenly he tells you to take the next exit. The sun has already set about an hour ago and the streetlights cast an eerie yellow glow down the empty streets in the old industrial part of town. You try to make small talk with Chris but you only get one word answers if any at all. You figure your fare is easily pushing $30.00 by now but you find yourself wishing it would end. Meanwhile Chris is looking through the text messages of the stolen phone belonging to the woman he had raped and murdered an hour before. He thought it was lucky that she had Uber installed as it made a perfect getaway. He began to get nervous about the GPS on the phone and the fact that you could easily identify him. He realized that the Uber software was keeping track of his getaway. He then begins thinking about how far he could travel in your Hybrid. He then instructs you to pull into the warehouse parking lot on the right. "This is where I work, you can let me off up here." You pull into the deserted parking lot...............Not to worry, Uber's safe rider fee they took from you will "have your back."


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Here's a better scenario that I've posted before:
> You pick up a ride in a decent part of town, You notice the name is Chris. He gets in and is not sure of the address and begins to give you turn by turn directions. As you enter the highway and head downtown, you are relived because you figure it will be a decent fare. You notice him playing with his cell phone in the rear view mirror as something in your gut just doesn't feel right. He looks both frightened and unstable. The ride continues for a good twenty minutes and suddenly he tells you to take the next exit. The sun has already set about an hour ago and the streetlights cast an eerie yellow glow down the empty streets in the old industrial part of town. You try to make small talk with Chris but you only get one word answers if any at all. You figure your fare is easily pushing $30.00 by now but you find yourself wishing it would end. Meanwhile Chris is looking through the text messages of the stolen phone belonging to the woman he had raped and murdered an hour before. He thought it was lucky that she had Uber installed as it made a perfect getaway. He began to get nervous about the GPS on the phone and the fact that you could easily identify him. He realized that the Uber software was keeping track of his getaway. He then begins thinking about how far he could travel in your Hybrid. He then instructs you to pull into the warehouse parking lot on the right. "This is where I work, you can let me off up here." You pull into the deserted parking lot...............Not to worry, Uber's safe rider fee they took from you will "have your back."


Uber will still get paid for the trip because Chris will never contest the fare or the charge to her credit card. Uber would not want to miss out on this revenue. Uber on.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Here's a better scenario that I've posted before:
> You pick up a ride in a decent part of town, You notice the name is Chris. He gets in and is not sure of the address and begins to give you turn by turn directions. As you enter the highway and head downtown, you are relived because you figure it will be a decent fare. You notice him playing with his cell phone in the rear view mirror as something in your gut just doesn't feel right. He looks both frightened and unstable. The ride continues for a good twenty minutes and suddenly he tells you to take the next exit. The sun has already set about an hour ago and the streetlights cast an eerie yellow glow down the empty streets in the old industrial part of town. You try to make small talk with Chris but you only get one word answers if any at all. You figure your fare is easily pushing $30.00 by now but you find yourself wishing it would end. Meanwhile Chris is looking through the text messages of the stolen phone belonging to the woman he had raped and murdered an hour before. He thought it was lucky that she had Uber installed as it made a perfect getaway. He began to get nervous about the GPS on the phone and the fact that you could easily identify him. He realized that the Uber software was keeping track of his getaway. He then begins thinking about how far he could travel in your Hybrid. He then instructs you to pull into the warehouse parking lot on the right. "This is where I work, you can let me off up here." You pull into the deserted parking lot...............Not to worry, Uber's safe rider fee they took from you will "have your back."


And that's why it's ridiculous Uber doesn't give you a picture of the rider. Lyft just links to FB profile picture which often isn't any better.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

I guess under any circumstances you can only do the best to find words that can convince any rider like this to get out of you're car @ least. I am really lost for words. I hope that you are k.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> And that's why it's ridiculous Uber doesn't give you a picture of the rider. Lyft just links to FB profile picture which often isn't any better.


But @ least lyft is giving you something. To use as a guideline.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Uber will still get paid for the trip because Chris will never contest the fare or the charge to her credit card. Uber would not want to miss out on this revenue. Uber on.


Were there anyway this Chris was caught?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Kim Chi said:


> I guess under any circumstances you can only do the best to find words that can convince any rider like this to get out of you're car @ least. I am really lost for words. I hope that you are k.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Kim Chi said:


> Were there anyway this Chris was caught?


Caught?!?

She's dead.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Kim Chi said:


> But @ least lyft is giving you something. To use as a guideline.


It's definitely a start. Riders should have to provide a face shot similar to how drivers do. Then whenever a bad pic comes up, drivers could either take the ride and report after that rider must update pic. Or all drivers could just pass if it's not a face shot. But driver safety is the least of anyone's concern right now (except us).


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Here's a better scenario that I've posted before:
> You pick up a ride in a decent part of town, You notice the name is Chris. He gets in and is not sure of the address and begins to give you turn by turn directions. As you enter the highway and head downtown, you are relived because you figure it will be a decent fare. You notice him playing with his cell phone in the rear view mirror as something in your gut just doesn't feel right. He looks both frightened and unstable. The ride continues for a good twenty minutes and suddenly he tells you to take the next exit. The sun has already set about an hour ago and the streetlights cast an eerie yellow glow down the empty streets in the old industrial part of town. You try to make small talk with Chris but you only get one word answers if any at all. You figure your fare is easily pushing $30.00 by now but you find yourself wishing it would end. Meanwhile Chris is looking through the text messages of the stolen phone belonging to the woman he had raped and murdered an hour before. He thought it was lucky that she had Uber installed as it made a perfect getaway. He began to get nervous about the GPS on the phone and the fact that you could easily identify him. He realized that the Uber software was keeping track of his getaway. He then begins thinking about how far he could travel in your Hybrid. He then instructs you to pull into the warehouse parking lot on the right. "This is where I work, you can let me off up here." You pull into the deserted parking lot...............Not to worry, Uber's safe rider fee they took from you will "have your back."


Oh. God!!


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

Unless, having a video cam like this. Facts and smoking gun to put that person away behind bars. Other wise, our Criminal Justice system seems to protect criminals. Instead of the innocent.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Kim Chi said:


> Unless, having a video cam like this. Facts and smoking gun to put that person away behind bars. Other wise, our Criminal Justice system seems to protect criminals. Instead of the innocent.


If it weren't for the video cam of the woman stabbing the driver, the driver would be defending himself from a rape accusation.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

When I hear riders complain about Taxi drivers it upsets me. Not all taxi drivers are bad. Maybe the riders who complain so much. Maybe they tried to rip off the taxi driver. And they are complaining cause it didn't work in there favor. I listen to each of the riders complain when they are inside my car. "If they talk behind All Uber & Lyft drivers, taxi driver. Uber and Lyft Teams. Then I can only imagine what they say behind my back to other drivers." This is how I think.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Kim Chi said:


> But @ least lyft is giving you something. To use as a guideline.


Good point.
You don't really need a headshot

a pic of a tight vegan ass in a pair of yoga pants can give you a good idea on who you're picking up


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

This is why We, always have to try and stay calm and think. Keep the emotional part in control. If we, can. Each case here is different. Even I would not know what to do. I would have to play it by ear and do the best I can. I am a spiritual, ( not religious ) I believe in faith to keep me strong. And prayer is a confidence reassurance.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

puber said:


> Good point.
> You don't really need a headshot
> 
> a pic of a tight vegan ass in a yoga pants can give you a good idea on who you're picking up


U r silly. Cute, thanks for making us laugh in a positive way.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Kim Chi said:


> U r silly. Cute, thanks for making us laugh in a positive way.


Not that kind of idea...


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> And that's why it's ridiculous Uber doesn't give you a picture of the rider. Lyft just links to FB profile picture which often isn't any better.


When Uber first started I remember they used to do pictures. I remember it was optional as a rider and it helped drivers pick you out of a crowd.

I think it was shortly discontinued because there was no checks in place for it and I'm sure there was some weird pictures being blasted to drivers phones. But would like to see this come back.

But good luck having riders want to give their picture.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Up until about 10 yrs ago, Cabbies in Sydney were exempted from wearing seat belts. As an assailant who is sitting behind a driver could easily reach over pull the seatbelt up towards the drivers neck and hold him firmly against the seat back. The second assailant in the front seat then went at the driver. 

If you have any doubts about someone riding directly behind you, ask them to slide across, quote "Company Policy". If someone seems edgy, or uneccesarily aggressive take heed of the warning signals. Are they overdressed for the weather? 

Try and make eye contact, if they aren't busy with a phone and giving you the "eye" but avoiding your gaze try humanising yourself to him. Engage in conversation, try and find out stuff about them and point out similarities with yourself. 

If their responses are aggressive, you have a potential problem. Look out for places where you can stop and get help, whilst trying to calm and engage. Assert that you aren't to blame for a bad time he/she is having, but maybe talking will help lighten the load. 

If there is a sudden move towards you and no weapon in sight, you need to respond with every ounce of aggression and force you can muster. Be prepared out there.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> When Uber first started I remember they used to do pictures. I remember it was optional as a rider and it helped drivers pick you out of a crowd.
> 
> I think it was shortly discontinued because there was no checks in place for it and I'm sure there was some weird pictures being blasted to drivers phones. But would like to see this come back.
> 
> But good luck having riders want to give their picture.


Uber should bring the riders photos back. And if riders uses weird photo they should not be allowed a ride.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Up until about 10 yrs ago, Cabbies in Sydney were exempted from wearing seat belts. As an assailant who is sitting behind a driver could easily reach over pull the seatbelt up towards the drivers neck and hold him firmly against the seat back. The second assailant in the front seat then went at the driver.
> 
> If you have any doubts about someone riding directly behind you, ask them to slide across, quote "Company Policy". If someone seems edgy, or uneccesarily aggressive take heed of the warning signals. Are they overdressed for the weather?
> 
> ...


Great post....lets hope that Uber drivers can use the information to good use. One of the things I like about Uber is it's cashless. I only keep $20 on my person.

Many crimes against cabbies is a grab for the cash. But there are other things of value they may be after. Including a car to joy ride in.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> When Uber first started I remember they used to do pictures. I remember it was optional as a rider and it helped drivers pick you out of a crowd.
> 
> I think it was shortly discontinued because there was no checks in place for it and I'm sure there was some weird pictures being blasted to drivers phones. But would like to see this come back.
> 
> But good luck having riders want to give their picture.


Guess they can hop in a taxi then. We are the ones that get background checked and they still get our picture. Should be a two way street IMO.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Great post....lets hope that Uber drivers can use the information to good use. One of the things I like about Uber is it's cashless. I only keep $20 on my person.
> 
> Many crimes against cabbies is a grab for the cash. But there are other things of value they may be after. Including a car to joy ride in.


Oh that crossed my mind before too. But in reality they can keep my car. And I will walk away. Material things can be replaced. Human life cannot.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

I'd slam on the breaks to get hopefully get the jacket loose and pull off the jacket. Grab my pepper spray and get out of the car then turn around, lean in and spray him with it. Then I'd drag his ass out of the car by his hair.... and beat the living *** out of him. THEN call the cops.

......Buy some mace/pepper spray.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Pepper spray in the car is gonna mess you up as the driver too, FYI.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> Pepper spray in the car is gonna mess you up as the driver too, FYI.


That is correct. People don't know how bad pepper spray is because they have no experience with it. Someone around here sprayed a person in the subway. The whole station was evacuated and people no where near the incident were effected with burning eyes and sore throats.

You need to be prepared to deal with that stuff...and most people are not.

Don't know anything about mace and how effective it is.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> Pepper spray in the car is gonna mess you up as the driver too, FYI.[/QUOT





brikosig said:


> I'd slam on the breaks to get hopefully get the jacket loose... pull off the jacket.... grab my pepper spray, turn around and spray him with it. Then get out of the car.... drag his ass out of the car by his hair.... and beat the living *** out of him. THEN call the cops.
> 
> ......Buy some mace/pepper spray.


I've always found that certain types of ppl deserve a good beating! Depending on the situation. This case its definitely justifiable.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> Pepper spray in the car is gonna mess you up as the driver too, FYI.


Yes.... I wasn't clear......the actual procedure is to get out of the car.... lean back in and spray them while they're still in the back seat Also.... don't buy the pepper spray that has the recognition paint in it.... it'll ruin your seats.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> That is correct. People don't know how bad pepper spray is because they have no experience with it. Someone around here sprayed a person in the subway. The whole station was evacuated and people no where near the incident were effected with burning eyes and sore throats.
> 
> You need to be prepared to deal with that stuff...and most people are not.
> 
> Don't know anything about mace and how effective it is.


They sell a pepper + mace spray mix..... it's the best/strongest.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

I would have to feel pretty threatened for me to use pepper spray. I have a can of MACE that thankfully I have never even had to look at never mind use . I mean the pax would really have to get wild for me to go to that length,I would like to think I would never have to resort to that. Now, our women drivers,,well thats a different story.... They need to do what they gotta do..!


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Here's a better scenario that I've posted before:
> You pick up a ride in a decent part of town, You notice the name is Chris. He gets in and is not sure of the address and begins to give you turn by turn directions. As you enter the highway and head downtown, you are relived because you figure it will be a decent fare. You notice him playing with his cell phone in the rear view mirror as something in your gut just doesn't feel right. He looks both frightened and unstable. The ride continues for a good twenty minutes and suddenly he tells you to take the next exit. The sun has already set about an hour ago and the streetlights cast an eerie yellow glow down the empty streets in the old industrial part of town. You try to make small talk with Chris but you only get one word answers if any at all. You figure your fare is easily pushing $30.00 by now but you find yourself wishing it would end. Meanwhile Chris is looking through the text messages of the stolen phone belonging to the woman he had raped and murdered an hour before. He thought it was lucky that she had Uber installed as it made a perfect getaway. He began to get nervous about the GPS on the phone and the fact that you could easily identify him. He realized that the Uber software was keeping track of his getaway. He then begins thinking about how far he could travel in your Hybrid. He then instructs you to pull into the warehouse parking lot on the right. "This is where I work, you can let me off up here." You pull into the deserted parking lot...............Not to worry, Uber's safe rider fee they took from you will "have your back."


Hey, you should write mystery stories or something like that, this was so intriguing. You are a literary genius.. not many can write a story like this.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

brikosig said:


> They sell a pepper + mace spray mix..... it's the best/strongest.


Hahaha I love that, pepper/spray.... come to Florida, we carry a little more lethal items on us.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> Hahaha I love that, pepper/spray.... come to Florida, we carry a little more lethal items on us.


Some of us up north do too. Just a little more lethal ......SIG.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

brikosig said:


> Some of us up north do too. Just a little more lethal ......SIG.


Same here !! is it legal for you in Mass. ? P938...


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

=_*= You pull into the deserted parking lot...............Not to worry, Uber's safe rider fee they took from you will "have your back."
*
Then what happened ?? Then what happened???>>> _


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

This is the worst type of fear mongering I've read on this forum!


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

UberXtraordinary said:


> This is the worst type of fear mongering I've read on this forum!


I agree with U more than 1000%.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

brikosig said:


> I'd slam on the breaks to get hopefully get the jacket loose and pull off the jacket. Grab my pepper spray and get out of the car then turn around, lean in and spray him with it. Then I'd drag his ass out of the car by his hair.... and beat the living *** out of him. THEN call the cops.
> 
> ......Buy some mace/pepper spray.


Its even illegal to carry mace/pepper spray here in OZ.

We are a peaceful people!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Kim Chi said:


> I agree with U more than 1000%.


POST # 45 / @Kim Chi : ♤♡♢♧ The
Original Posters @puber and later
@Realityshark on this Thread were
describing FICTIONAL events! The
"Jacket over face..." never occurred.

The "Chris" that so upset you was part
of a SCENARIO = An outline of POSSI-
BLE future events.

The Woman PAX stabbing a Male
Driver in Sacramento REALLY DID
HAPPEN.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Its even illegal to carry mace/pepper spray here in OZ.
> 
> We are a peaceful people!


I have2 large bear pepper sprays that are illegal here in california. I tested them during my hiking trip to mt. Whitney. They give a thik brown blessing 5 meters long and i touched my eye with my hand after that.
It was getting activated every time i got sweat in my eye or washed the face for 2 days after that


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Its even illegal to carry mace/pepper spray here in OZ.
> 
> We are a peaceful people!


Here in Indy you can buy it from about any convenience store...even pharmacies. Yet I know no one who has ever needed it. People like to live in fear here...and someone gets to cash in on it. The american way, for Indiana, I guess.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 45 / @Kim Chi : ♤♡♢♧ The
> Original Posters on this Thread were
> describing FICTIONAL events! The
> "Jacket over face..." never occurred.
> ...


And? A good honest response is healthy too.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 45 / @Kim Chi : ♤♡♢♧ The
> Original Posters on this Thread were
> describing FICTIONAL events! The
> "Jacket over face..." never occurred.
> ...


Sometimes these events do happen in real life. It's called Criminal law. Sadly, in real life these events do happen.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Its even illegal to carry mace/pepper spray here in OZ.
> 
> We are a peaceful people!


Same with Canada...can't buy that or tazers. Handguns also are not allowed to be carried. They must be stored at a gun club and you need special paperwork and transport methods to deal with them.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> Same here !! is it legal for you in Mass. ? P938...


NICE.... That's a beautiful piece, though I'm personally not a big fan of the 1911 cocked + locked action.

Hey wait, that's not a .38, it's a 9mm. ...though obviously similar size round. Yes, it's legal in Mass.
I have a P239 - 9mm.... standard Sig double/single action. I also have a P226 - 9mm and a P220 .45. 
The P220 has a chrome slide..... amazing pistol.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

brikosig said:


> Some of us up north do too. Just a little more lethal ......SIG.


POST # 41 / @brikosig: ♤♡♢♧ A gun-
mith once Wisely Advised me against
ANY Firearms Related Stickers in/on
an Automobile.

At the time I had thoughtlessly attached
a WindowSuctionCupped sign that read
"Driver only carries $20...
...in ammunition!"

Although I wouldn't do it now, I
imagined a license plate frame
that was more... uh...subtle?

"I'd rather be DRIVING my G-21!"

LIVE FREE OR DIE. NH. STATE MOTTO


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Same with Canada...can't buy that or tazers. Handguns also are not allowed to be carried. They must be stored at a gun club and you need special paperwork and transport methods to deal with them.


I can go about 2 miles down the road and buy a taser for $40 that is a flashlight on one end and taser on the other.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 41 / @brikosig: ♤♡♢♧ A gun-
> mith once Wisely Advised me against
> ANY Firearms Related Stickers in/on
> an Automobile.
> ...


Why was he against firearm stickers??


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

brikosig said:


> Why was he against firearm stickers??


POST # 56 / @brikosig : ♤♡♢♧

AUTOMATIC invitation to THIEVES!

Same reason I never got The Wife a Mono-
grammed ToteBag . Her initials are
"C A S-H"


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

taxi cab drivers have to deal with this everyday

the only money uber drivers have though is what they may bring for lunch/gas, and some credit cards
if they ask for that and/or the car i give it up
they wont get far in the car because i have anti-carjacking equipped
Uber can be a dangerous job
you can limit it by driving in areas less known for crime
however it can still happen anywhere of course
chances are though, it will happen,but not to you


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

although i doubt this scenario would happen because if he does this on the highway chances of a crash and all of us dying are great


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> =_*= You pull into the deserted parking lot...............Not to worry, Uber's safe rider fee they took from you will "have your back."
> *
> Then what happened ?? Then what happened???>>> _


Then what happened? You realize that this is fiction right? I wrote this to illustrate the potential worse case scenario a driver could face. What safeguards are in place to prevent this? Ok ..... Here's what happens next: The passenger in the backseat pulls a gun from his pants and places it to the back of your skull. You tell him how hot it is making you and it gets Chris all excited. You both fall in love. The two of you drive the Hybrid to Vegas, get married, have babies and live happily ever after in the suburbs....The End..... Oh yeah and you both work for Uber and get filthy rich driving drunks around town. All is well until you notice your first born in the backyard biting the heads off of chipmunks.....genetics are a *****!


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 56 / @brikosig : ♤♡♢♧
> 
> AUTOMATIC invitation to THIEVES!
> 
> ...


Understand the thought process in that.... but I don't buy it. Studies have proven that by having a firearm sticker on the front door of your home drastically reduces the likelihood the burglar would go any further. I believe that transfers to automobiles.

....difference of opinion.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

brikosig said:


> Understand the thought process in that.... but I don't buy it. Studies have proven that by having a firearm sticker on the front door of your home drastically reduces the likelihood the burglar would go any further. I believe that transfers to automobiles.
> 
> ....difference of opinion.


I don't know if you can buy into that logic since the studies are a thing of the past now. I think most criminals have figured out by now that half the houses with security system stickers don't actually have one, and the same can probably be said for people with gun stickers. Just speculating.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> I don't know if you can buy into that logic since the studies are a thing of the past now. I think most criminals have figured out by now that half the houses with security system stickers don't actually have one, and the same can probably be said for people with gun stickers. Just speculating.


I could see that in more firearm friendly places where gun ownership is high...... but that's simply not the case in ANY (lefty) state like Mass..... 90%+ of Mass residents would NEVER put a firearm/NRA sticker on their property (car or house).... you can be certain that if you see one - the owner ain't messin'-about. LOL


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

brikosig said:


> I could see that in more firearm friendly places where gun ownership is high...... but that's simply not the case in ANY (lefty) state like Mass..... 90%+ of Mass residents would NEVER put a firearm/NRA sticker on their property (car or house).... you can be certain that if you see one - the owner ain't messin'-about. LOL


Makes sense.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Same with Canada...can't buy that or tazers. Handguns also are not allowed to be carried. They must be stored at a gun club and you need special paperwork and transport methods to deal with them.


ridiculous..... allow the criminals to have weapons.... but take the innocent civilian's ability to defend themselves away from them. anyone that believes that reduces crime.... is an imbecile. ....and multiple studies have been done to prove that it is a fact


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> Makes sense.


nice chatting with you indy..... time for me to go uber + pick up some boston executive babes, (hopefully)..... Lock+Load >>> Later


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

puber said:


> Just want you to be prepared


 CRASH INTO A BIGRIG!!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Oh. God!!


 You mean, oh ZOD!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> Hahaha I love that, pepper/spray.... come to Florida, we carry a little more lethal items on us.


same in Texas


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

puber said:


> Just want you to be prepared


^^^
Would thongs, panty hose and jock straps fall into the same category? 
Just ask'n.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

brikosig said:


> Why was he against firearm stickers??


if the criminal knows you have a gun then he knows he has to shoot you first you get no warning he's more likely to use deadly force right off the bat assuming he has a gun


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

brikosig said:


> NICE.... That's a beautiful piece, though I'm personally not a big fan of the 1911 cocked + locked action.
> 
> Hey wait, that's not a .38, it's a 9mm. ...though obviously similar size round. Yes, it's legal in Mass.
> I have a P239 - 9mm.... standard Sig double/single action. I also have a P226 - 9mm and a P220 .45.
> The P220 has a chrome slide..... amazing pistol.


I can only imagine the conversation with uber about the cleaning fee for removing brain matter


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> That is correct. People don't know how bad pepper spray is because they have no experience with it. Someone around here sprayed a person in the subway. The whole station was evacuated and people no where near the incident were effected with burning eyes and sore throats.
> 
> You need to be prepared to deal with that stuff...and most people are not.
> 
> Don't know anything about mace and how effective it is.


^^^
Just buy the stuff that comes out as a stream instead of a spray.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> Hahaha I love that, pepper/spray.... come to Florida, we carry a little more lethal items on us.


Yeh... Nevada is a right to carry state. 
Half of the drivers I know here carry, and the other half won't tell you.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> Pepper spray in the car is gonna mess you up as the driver too, FYI.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ode=as2&tag=ubne0c-20&linkId=2SVSQEQW6GC5SSYZ


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

brikosig said:


> NICE.... That's a beautiful piece, though I'm personally not a big fan of the 1911 cocked + locked action.
> 
> Hey wait, that's not a .38, it's a 9mm. ...though obviously similar size round. Yes, it's legal in Mass.
> I have a P239 - 9mm.... standard Sig double/single action. I also have a P226 - 9mm and a P220 .45.
> The P220 has a chrome slide..... amazing pistol.


^^^
P 226, Glock 19, Combat Commander 45, Gold Cup 45, PPKS w/ sharp edges rounded and coated, Uzi Pistol.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003L75SSI/?tag=ubne0c-20


^^^
A deal at twice the price.
Can't be too careful. 
If you listen to the news much, it seems that about half of the perps in the country come here for some reason, or at least pass through town while on the run.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> if the criminal knows you have a gun then he knows he has to shoot you first you get no warning he's more likely to use deadly force right off the bat assuming he has a gun


^^^
Then the trick is, don't advertise the fact. 
I never wear my NRA baseball cap while driving.... it doesn't go well with the black suit and pleated tuxedo front shirt.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Great post....lets hope that Uber drivers can use the information to good use. One of the things I like about Uber is it's cashless. I only keep $20 on my person.
> 
> Many crimes against cabbies is a grab for the cash. But there are other things of value they may be after. Including a car to joy ride in.


Maybe baffle the would be Perp with enough bullshit, tell em how they can make 1000s driving for UBER and you'll refer them in for a certain start!

I'm sure if they have a record Uber's background checks will pick it up?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Kim Chi said:


> I agree with U more than 1000%.


Boo!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Kim Chi said:


> Sometimes these events do happen in real life. It's called Criminal law. Sadly, in real life these events do happen.


Like this?

http://www.restonnow.com/2015/02/13/uber-driver-held-up-at-gunpoint-in-reston/


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Maybe baffle the would be Perp with enough bullshit, tell em how they can make 1000s driving for UBER and you'll refer them in for a certain start!
> 
> I'm sure if they have a record Uber's background checks will pick it up?


That's called a reverse hold up.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

puber said:


> Just want you to be prepared


Hit the gas and drive in to something big. Then both our families can sue UBER for millions.


----------



## The_Nerd (Jan 7, 2015)

Kim Chi said:


> What? If this happened. I would slam on my breaks so friggin hard so that rider hits his face into the windshield. Call 911 and contact Uber. Then once the cops arrive press charges and file a civil claim against this rider. This is insane.


I would react in this same fashion, but put a beating on this guy that would make the cops question who the crazy one is. Try to kill us with your jacket, lol...


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

It wouldn't happen, because I never let anyone that looks suspicious sit directly behind me.


----------

